# I got me a hog leg



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 10, 2019)

I ran across a deal on this baby yesterday that I just couldn't pass up. Lord knows I love a Ruger, and especially  a .44. I ordered me a Hoage grip because of the square trigger guard.  I know she's gonna buck with some hunting rounds in her. First Super Black hawk I've owned. I can shoot the iron sights with reading glasss on, but that's not practical while hunting. Any advice ,pro vs con ,on a red dot vs scope ?


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 10, 2019)

You can swap out that trigger guard I believe. Fine looking revolver.


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 10, 2019)

Yes, the grip frame can be changed.

Nice blaster, I bought one of those and a 41 to boot off a feller last year.

There is a member on the Ruger forum that sells a red dot mount the uses the holes for the factory sights to screw onto a Blackhawk.  Great mount, I have one.

Enjoy.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 10, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> Yes, the grip frame can be changed.
> 
> Nice blaster, I bought one of those and a 41 to boot off a feller last year.
> 
> ...


You have his name ? Does it take a high dollar red dot to handle the recoil ?


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> You have his name ? Does it take a high dollar red dot to handle the recoil ?



I will dig his name up for you this evening.  I have a Burris FF, but I think you could find a sight in the $100 to $150 range that would work.  Any sight that can handle the recoil on a shotgun should work on a handgun. My favorite sights are Trijicons, no batteries needed, but they cost about the same as a Blackhawk.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Apr 10, 2019)

It is Raptor Engineering  

https://www.raptor-eng.com/


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 11, 2019)

http://www.rugerforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=244841

This is what I have.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice pistol, I have the same model. It is heavy enough that recoil isn't too bad, and 44 specials make it easier.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Apr 11, 2019)

On the red-dot vs scope, depends on,  if you really need magnification of a scope.
The red-dot is way more forgiving for eye relief and eye placement,
which means faster targeting.
The dot appears to be in focus at target distance,  no reading glasses needed.
I have the  Sig Romeo5 on a 6" 357 (686+) and love it.
Its a 2 moa dot with motion activated power-up.
Have same red-dot on a buckmark, 12 ga semi and a 16" AR, all good.


----------



## Dub (Apr 16, 2019)

Capt Quirk said:


> Nice pistol, I have the same model. It is heavy enough that recoil isn't too bad, and 44 specials make it easier.





Gorgeous leather work !!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 16, 2019)

Dub said:


> Gorgeous leather work !!!!!!!


Thank you, I know a guy that does it for me... ?


----------



## bany (Apr 16, 2019)

I put a scope on my redhawk and I’m pretty sure I won’t use it stalking pigs. Too much going on in the bush!


----------



## hambone76 (May 6, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> You have his name ? Does it take a high dollar red dot to handle the recoil ?


I had a Blackhawk 44 with a B-Square mount that used the rear sight screw hole. I had a cheaper red dot on it initially, but it would not hold up to the recoil. Buy once, cry once and go with a Burris Fastfire 3, Leupold Deltapoint or Trijicon RMR.


----------



## blt152 (May 7, 2019)

For years I hunted with a S&W 629. I like the Ultra Dot 30mm red dot sights. I have never had one lose zero. I have one on my Turkey gun right now. Nice pistol.


----------



## uturn (May 8, 2019)

Nice!

I miss mine!!


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 25, 2019)

I hear good things about the Sign Romeo 5 optic. Pretty cheap option.


----------

